# Youtube videos on music history.



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Has anyone seen the BBC Howard Goodall's Story of Music? I think I trust the BBC for good documentaries. Is it for music geeks like me or can anyone enjoy and learn from them? If you have any suggestions I will be delighted!


----------

